# Highlights of our Spring Trip to...



## Miss Marty (Apr 28, 2010)

Virginia

We want to learn some of the History 
and Heritage of Harrisonburg Virginia.

Family Research 
Virginia Genealogy 
Historic Cemeteries
Woodbine Cemetery
Musuems and Tours 

I will be researching our Spring Trip to VA using the following websites 
Will post information about our trip to share with friends and members.

virginia.org
visitshenandoah.org


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 28, 2010)

*Our Spring Trip*

*
April 2010*

After a very long four month Winter 
with historic snowfall here in the East

There is something so incredibly refreshing about spring. 
It is almost as if the world around us is waking up again.

I nearly forgot how beautiful the mountains and the 
wild flowers are here in Virginia this time of the year. 

Oh! I almost forgot! 
The birds, deer and squirrels.
Priceless!


----------



## Miss Marty (May 1, 2010)

*Driving Directions from BWI to Massanutten*

*
April 25, 2010*

From BWI Airport area we took the Baltimore Washington Parkway MD 295 S to the Capital Beltway I-495. West on Interstate 66. Stopped at the Virginia Welcome Center along I-66 near Manassas. 
Meet a nice lady named Kathleen who was working at the visitor center. She was very knowledgeable of the area and you could tell she enjoyed talking with the people who stopped in for information. Continued back on to I-66 to Exit 31. The Plains and Marshall. Then back on I-66 again to Route 340 South. We stopped in Front Royal, Luray and Elkton. Right on Route 33 W to Food Lion for groceries. Turned Right at Exxon Station, Resort Drive to Massanutten Resort (VA)


----------



## Ann-Marie (May 1, 2010)

Marty, Harrisonburg brings back many memories for me.  My father and grandfather owned a poultry company called Shenandoah Poultry.  The farm and turkey plant were in Bridgewater.  All of my relatives lived in Harrisonburg.  I spent many summers at the Belle Mead Motel.  When my father passed away, we sold the company to Perdue.  I think the plant is used by Tyson at the present time.  I like to go back periodically and reminisce.  I really miss those days.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 1, 2010)

Hi Marty - We will be making our first non-DVC timeshare stay later this month. We will be staying at the Woodstone in Massanutten. We have reservations to see Monticello - but we don't know what else to do in the area.

elaine


----------



## laura1957 (May 1, 2010)

Ann-Marie said:


> Marty, Harrisonburg brings back many memories for me.  My father and grandfather owned a poultry company called Shenandoah Poultry.  The farm and turkey plant were in Bridgewater.  All of my relatives lived in Harrisonburg.  I spent many summers at the Belle Mead Motel.  When my father passed away, we sold the company to Perdue.  I think the plant is used by Tyson at the present time.  I like to go back periodically and reminisce.  I really miss those days.



There is a Perdue cook plant in Bridgewater, Va - I dont know about a Tyson.  I am a shipping clerk/inventory coordinator for Perdue


----------



## laura1957 (May 1, 2010)

okay, Marty - I am jealous!!  I will be at Massanutten June 12th and then again in August - and it is taking forever to get here this year.   This vacation is SO overdue, havent been since last summer and we usually hit there at LEAST once more during the offseason.  How is the Lambert park??  Sounds like that might be interesting.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 1, 2010)

*Regal Vistas at Massanutten*

*
April 25 - May 2, 2010 *

Just finishing up our week here in the beautiful mountains of Virginia

*Regal Vistas Mini Review *

Our beautiful semi-detached home (2039 Beckett Ct.) has its own private
slate patio, round patio table, four chairs, gas Bar-B-Q and one car garage.

The Living Room has green carpet and gold color drapes
sleep sofa, loveseat, chair, tables, lamps and ceiling fan.

Gas fireplace with white mantel. Huge (52") flat screen 
Sharp Aquos TV with remote and a Toshiba DVD Player.

To operate the TV/DVD or TV/COMPUTER - Select Input on remote 
Look on the right side of the TV screen - here you will see several
choices - select your input source -  To hookup your computer to 
view the internet or computer programs on the TV. Select Input 3.

It was exciting to view the Internet & our photos from my computer on the large screen flat panel TV
while listening to Sunday in the Smoky Mountains by Craig Duncan playing through the TV speakers.

Dining Room: Table and six Chairs - Hutch and Mirror - Hardwood Floors.
Kitchen: Stainless Steel Appliances  - Stackable Washer/Dryer in hallway.
GE Refrigerator side by side with Ice Maker and Water Dispenser on door.
GE Electric range/microwave - Coffee Maker Hamilton Beach Brew Station. 

Master Bedroom: King Size Bed, Dresser, Chair, LG TV & Fireplace.
Master Bathroom has windows with screens and a view of the Mountains.
Corner Garden Style Whirlpool Tub with Jets - Glass Shower 
Fancy black color bowl sink and beige color tile floors, etc.
Guest Bedroom: Queen Size Bed, Dresser, Chair, LG TV 
Guest Bathroom has a toilet, tub with built in shower and a double sink.

Regal Vistas homes are brand new, and are still under construction.
Regal Vistas will have its own private swimming pool in the near future. 

Bill and Marty Giggard - Little Lucky and his Timeshare Buddies

Saturday, May 1st, 2010 Spring Temps near 90 degrees in Virginia
Woodstone Meadows Outdoor Pool Opened Early for the Weekend.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (May 2, 2010)

*Massanutten Vacation in The Month of May*



> We will be making our first non-DVC timeshare stay later this month. We will be staying at the Woodstone in Massanutten. We have reservations to see Monticello - but we don't know what else to do in the area.
> 
> elaine



elaine,

Since you are no doubt a lady of discerning taste why not consider a stop at the P. Buckley Moss Museum near Waynesboro, VA. If memory serves me correctly, access is free and you can pick up a print and/or get it signed if she is in town.

Whenever possible use the Blue Ridge Parkway. It is a little slower but the views are magnificent.

A link is provided here: P. Buckley Moss Check out the Gallery to get some examples of her work and do more search through Google to wet your appetite.

Another suggestion is a short trip to Lexington, Ky where you can see and enjoy a significant amount of Civil War History. Stops at these places are recommended:

  º 1. Virginia Military Institute Museum 
  º 2. George C. Marshall Museum 
  º 3. Lee Chapel and Museum 
  º 4. Stonewall Jackson House 
  º 5. Downtown Lexington 
  º 6. Natural Bridge


----------



## Ann-Marie (May 2, 2010)

laura1957 said:


> There is a Perdue cook plant in Bridgewater, Va - I dont know about a Tyson.  I am a shipping clerk/inventory coordinator for Perdue


 We sold the company around 1080 to Perdue, so it hs been some time since I have been there.  Are you working at the turkey farms?  I know that there used to be office space as well as the processing plant.  Wouldn't it be funny if it is where I grew up!  Chasing the stray turkeys that got loose from the assembly line.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 3, 2010)

*First Weekend in May - Hot - Hazy - Humid - Temps 90`s*

*
Highlights *

On Saturday, we went to

The Elkton Chili Cookoff

Visited Elk Run Cemetery  
Took photos for Find A Grave

Stopped for Coffee and Soda
@ The old McDonalds in Elkton 
McD has been completely rebuilt 
with their newest stlye building.

On Sunday, we checked out of 
Regal Vistas at Massanutten...

Drove South to Staunton
Via Route 33 E - I-81 - Route 250

Took photos of Historic Downtown and the exterior of
The Woodrow Wilson Presidential Library and Museum

www. woodrowwilson .org

Visited Historic Thornrose Cemetery
Staunton, Augusta County, Virginia

Thornrose is located on Twelve (12) acres west of Staunton, Virginia
Beautiful entrance gate, impressive landscaping and stone structures
Its centerpiece, an Italian marble statue of a Confederate infantryman, 
rises 22 feet above the graves of some 1,700 fallen Southern soldiers.
The first burial in Thornrose occurred on March 29, 1853 (157 yrs ago).

www. thornrose .org


----------



## Miss Marty (May 3, 2010)

*Article in The Valley Banner Newspaper*

Monument To Adam Miller Set To Be Dedicated On May 9

Miller is widely credited with being the first settler in this 
part of the Shenandoah Valley over 250 years ago.

http://www.dailynews-record.com/vb_details.php?AID=46697&CHID=44


----------



## laura1957 (May 4, 2010)

Ann-Marie said:


> We sold the company around 1080 to Perdue, so it hs been some time since I have been there.  Are you working at the turkey farms?  I know that there used to be office space as well as the processing plant.  Wouldn't it be funny if it is where I grew up!  Chasing the stray turkeys that got loose from the assembly line.



I work at the Perdue plant on the Eastern Shore of Virginia - Accomac. We ship product to the Bridgewater location every day.   So it always "stands out" to me when I pass a Perdue sign


----------



## Miss Marty (May 5, 2010)

*Welcome to the Turkey Capital of Virginia*

Two Turkey statues, one at either end of Rt. 11 in Rockingham County, 
signal that you are in the "Turkey Capital." Be sure to stop for a photo.


----------



## SBK (May 5, 2010)

Marty -- 

Just curious -- Did you buy at Regal Vista or was it an exchange?  If it was an exchange, what did you use.

Thanks,


----------



## Miss Marty (May 6, 2010)

*McGaheysville (McGAC-keys-ville)*

*
McGaheysville ... is located in Rockingham County, Virginia 22840.*

Its name dates from 1801 when the first post office was established there with Tobis Randolph McGahey as Postmaster, for whom the village was named.

Tobias Randolph McGahey was born in Dover, Delaware, March 24, 1765. 
He came to this valley with a Scotch-Irish colony when a young man,
married (twice). Buried at Mount Olivet Cemetery in McGaheysville VA.


----------



## SBK (May 6, 2010)

SBK said:


> Marty --
> 
> Just curious -- Did you buy at Regal Vista or was it an exchange?  If it was an exchange, what did you use.
> 
> Thanks,



Marty -- hope you will answer this question and let us all know more about how you got there.

Thanks!


----------



## Miss Marty (May 7, 2010)

*Massanutten*



SBK said:


> Marty -- hope you will answer this question and
> let us all know more about how you got there.
> 
> Thanks!




We drove our car... 
We own RV @ Massanutten
Just got back home tonight


----------



## Miss Marty (May 7, 2010)

*Shenandoah National Park - Skyline Drive*

Enjoyed a five hour drive NB along Skyline Drive. 
The weather and scenery were picture perfect!


----------



## Miss Marty (May 8, 2010)

*The Summit at Massanutten*

*
April 30 - May 7, 2010 - Week 17 *

After spending the first week at RV
We moved to The Summit on Sunday
*
The Summit at Massanutten  Mini Review *

Living Room: Beige color carpet, green flowered 
sleep sofa, loveseat, chair, tables and lamps.
Gas fireplace and (37") flat screen 

Combination Dining Room and Kitchen:
Table and Six Chairs - Side Table
Refrigerator with Ice Maker 
Electric range/microwave, Coffee Maker  
Stackable Washer/Dryer in lower hallway.

Master Bedroom: "New" King Size Bed, Chest, Desk, Chair, 26" TV 
Guest Bedroom: Two (old) Twin Size Beds, Dresser, Chair, 22" TV 

Master Bathroom: Standard tub with built in shower, toilet, and sink.
Guest Bathroom: Huge Tub with Jets - Glass Shower - toilet & sink..

The Summit units are in the process of being remodeled!
The units we stayed in 167 Litten Lane Upper and Lower
(Approx one mile up the mountain all the way to the top)
Had not be redone yet - Both of our units (U/L) felt dirty.
Requested a new center air conditioner filter. The Gas 
Bar-B-Q Grille was so dirty that Bill would not touch it.

On Thursday, a lady from the cleaning crew did come out and spent
the day cleaning a few of the grills in the vacant units in our section.. 
Hopefully they will send someone out to shampoo the carpets too.

Note: The free wireless internet access did not work as well up
on The Summit as it did down in The Valley at the new houses.

Bill and Marty Giggard - Little Lucky and his Timeshare Buddies

The Mountain and Valley Views from these units are breathtaking..


----------



## Miss Marty (May 14, 2010)

*Anyone going to the . . . . .*

*
10th Annual ValleyFest at Massanutten Resort Virginia

Date: May 29, 2010  - Saturday - Time: 11 am to 7 pm    *

Sponsored by the Harrisonburg Rockingham Chamber of Commerce.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 28, 2010)

*List of Massanutten Resort Timeshare Unit Numbers that we have stayed in...*

*
The Summit at Massanutten*

Five (5) weeks...

Four Bedroom 170 U/L 
Four Bedroom 136 U/L 

Two Bedroom 188 U  
Note: Handicap Unit

Four Bedroom 169 UL 
Four Bedroom 167 U/L  

* Woodstone: *

Four (4) weeks... 

Four Bedroom 15  First Section
Four Bedroom 195  Mid Section

Two Bedroom 77  Mid Section 

Four Bedroom 300 Section 
Condo Style  -  Elevators

*Regal Vistas at Massanutten *

One (1) Week...
Brand New House
Submitted Review.

*For a grand total of ten vacations over the past ten years.*


----------

